# predator basking spot



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

HI
EVERYONE

after making my terminator basking spot 
(http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat/700501-custom-d-i-y-basking.html) 
i thought this would look awesome with a predator bio helmet, 
so unable to get the idea out of my head i decide to make one for our group of cresties oh and before anyone asks 'YES' it does have working lights
so here it is....










from the start
poly with added foam










wait for the outter skin to dry then place the helmet on and leave to fully dry










remove helmet and you'll be left the shape










work out the wiring










shape the poly/foam










first layer...to fill the gaps










2nd layer










3rd layer










paint- brown spray paint










paint-dark brown wash










plants added










and finished




























access to the skull hide










hope you like: victory:
​


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

thought i'd add some pics with fudge and coco...


























































































sorry...went a bit happy snappy with the camera


----------



## DrChino (Aug 23, 2010)

That....is...... AWESOME!!!!!! 

Amazing job, I want one!


----------



## thething84 (Apr 26, 2010)

that looks awesome.


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

DrChino said:


> That....is...... AWESOME!!!!!!
> 
> Amazing job, I want one!





thething84 said:


> that looks awesome.


cheers: victory:


----------



## dinostore (Feb 23, 2011)

jesus....how do you think of random things like that?

but that as usual- is

:no1:AAAAAAMMMMMAAAAAZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZIIIINNNNNGGGGG!!!!!:no1:


ps-they are so cute


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

dinostore said:


> jesus....how do you think of random things like that?
> 
> but that as usual- is
> 
> ...


i just think 'what can i make of all the junk lying around'

and thanks: victory:


----------



## dinostore (Feb 23, 2011)

please please......where did you get the mask from???


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

dinostore said:


> please please......where did you get the mask from???


made it...
its a full scale bio helmet made out of resin and fibre-glass, 

this was just a spare one i had as it was a first test for the proper one i wanted for my costume.

its based on the original pred film with slight alterations


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

i tought this looked a lil bare so i added some fake moss
cost about £2-£3 at most hobby/model stores...

















hope you like: victory:


----------



## Reptile Charmer (Jul 1, 2011)

*-*

Absolutely IIIINNNNCCCRRRREEEDDIIBBBBLLLEEEEE :2thumb:


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

Reptile Charmer said:


> Absolutely IIIINNNNCCCRRRREEEDDIIBBBBLLLEEEEE :2thumb:


cheers: victory:


----------



## dinostore (Feb 23, 2011)

how did you build your mask....or do you sell them


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

dinostore said:


> how did you build your mask....or do you sell them


not anymore sorry, ebays your friend
this is the same as mine...Alien Predator bio helmet mask model kit prop replica D | eBay


----------



## MarcusF (May 9, 2010)

Awesome stuff. Loving the concept and the finished piece. Although I'm slightly torn as I'm a huge Predator fan and can't believe you've used a pred mask like that lol


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

MarcusF said:


> Awesome stuff. Loving the concept and the finished piece. Although I'm slightly torn as I'm a huge Predator fan and can't believe you've used a pred mask like that lol


cheers,
i've got plenty of pred stuff hanging around (and plenty more masks) so my viv looked out of place without nothing pred in it: victory:


----------



## dinostore (Feb 23, 2011)

ch4dg said:


> not anymore sorry, ebays your friend
> this is the same as mine...Alien Predator bio helmet mask model kit prop replica D | eBay


awesome thanks... £50:gasp::gasp::gasp: just for the mask...expensive basking spot


----------

